
Ask HN: Why is search so useless in Google Play Music? - quicon
Why can&#x27;t I search exclusively in my own music library?
Or by year, band or album?
I am using the GPM mobile app.
======
Causality1
Same reason YouTube doesn't have a big "resume" button on the home page:
Google doesn't really care about UX. They do in a hypothetical sense, but only
as long as it doesn't interfere with their design vision.

------
vectorEQ
because this search functionality has not been implemented

